# Caribbean Aquadive 1000



## captcwew (May 15, 2010)

I own the above-referenced timepiece. I would like to know if anyone has a lead on parts? I need the insert for the bezel in blue.

I estimate the circa between 1968- early 1970s. I believe it is the model 709 (not sure).

In addition, The timepiece has just been cleaned and authenticated. what would be a fair asking price for this timepiece?

I have multiple photographs of this timepiece which I have tried to included here but my many attempts have been unsuccessful.

Thanks-

Curtis


----------



## oubaas56 (Nov 23, 2008)

See here!


----------

